# Coco



## vertnugs (Jul 4, 2017)

A section dedicated to coco would be great.

Any and all info here on coco is spread through out the site.One spot for coco growers would be helpful.


----------



## sunni (Jul 4, 2017)

Too many sub forums has proven not to work 
People will refuse to use said sub section over more over popular ones where they get notified


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 4, 2017)

Okie dokie


----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Okie dokie


sorry mate it isnt that the idea isnt good its just it never works out how we want


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 6, 2017)

sunni said:


> sorry mate it isnt that the idea isnt good its just it never works out how we want


Hey sunni.

I was here for a while bout 8 or 9 yrs ago.Has RIU had a coco section since then?

What exactly are you referring to by "never works out how we want" if i may ask?

I understand having multiple sub forums can be hectic for the staff.Trying to keep things in their appropriate sections can be frustrating.

I just figured with the amount of new growers here a dedicated section would be helpful...to new and not new growers.

Thanks for responding anywhoo.

Oh...one more request.....veggie burger recipes would be cool.Forrealz


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Hey sunni.
> 
> I was here for a while bout 8 or 9 yrs ago.Has RIU had a coco section since then?
> 
> ...


We have noticed when we create new sub forums no one wants to use them because regular members won't go in there to help 

It's really not about staff having to organize it's about the members refusing to use new sub sections

Since the majority of users only use the main sections people who use newer subforums will request the staff to move it to a more popular location

They just don't get used


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 28, 2017)

still in the long run it s hard finding good threads on coco lol


----------



## TCH (Oct 28, 2017)

giglewigle said:


> still in the long run it s hard finding good threads on coco lol


Look in hydro and the drain to waste sections. There are quite a few threads on it. Also if you use the search function, you will find quite a few.


----------



## giglewigle (Oct 28, 2017)

TCH said:


> Look in hydro and the drain to waste sections. There are quite a few threads on it. Also if you use the search function, you will find quite a few.


i have just amatter of sifting tjrue em all lol i may try searching the grow jernal for coco grows may be a faster way still im abit bummed after finding this i for one would contribute all i could 2 a coco subsection owell lol


----------

